# Birdhouse Cut-Out



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

welcome to beesource mat. i enjoyed watching your video, did your cut out make it?


----------



## Chau0046 (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks! Yes It was very successfull! within the first 3-4 days, all the comb was fully attched to the frames and most of the elastics were allready cut and starting to be dragged out the entrances. They succeded in filling a full second deep super with 80% capped honey as well before the winter, so I am confident they have a great chance to survive our cold winter. I would like to split this hive in the spring because I beleive they are great genetics in this strong colony!


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

excellent, sounds like you placed them in a really good location. i noticed horizontal wires on the frames you put the cut out comb on, did you just push the comb through the wires to get it centered on the frames?


----------



## Chau0046 (Nov 29, 2013)

Yes some I intertwined them and some frames had no wires, used what i had at time. I was lucky that the dimensions were similar to a deep super, Made for alot less cutting to get the combe to fit :0


----------

